# Surge "heat" map not showing on partner app



## FalksGuy

Hi. Anyone having difficulty seeing the new surge heat map on the partner app? I'm not seeing any at all even though I know that surges are on (using rider app)
I'm on an iPhone 6. Did a complete reinstall with no improvement.
Any suggestions on a setting that I may have incorrect?
Wifi or Bluetooth on or off makes no difference. I've deleted and reinstalled partner app too.
Sign me " FRUSTRATED IN NIAGARA REGION!!"


----------



## Matty760

Ive been having some problems as well... last night it showed a surge heat map and then it went away, however I check passenger app and it still showed a 1.8x surge i restarted and still didnt show it. very weird... i don't like the new update where before it used to have the surge amount multiplier shown easily, now you have to zoom in the right area to see what the surge is at... i can always use passenger app to see what it exactly is, but sometimes that shade of red can bet he same at 1.2x as it is for 1.8x for me its a big difference.


----------



## 0to100

Same here, our city got the new map a week ago and it surged maybe twice since then. About 2 hrs ago the dynamic logo isn't showing... hope they went back to the old map!


----------



## Mattio41

I have been seeing surge on my app in different areas. When I happen to be driving towards that area, the surge seems to retract and end as I am getting into it... Wondering if that is a trick to get people to go towards those areas.


----------



## Nalnip

Ya been having trouble with it as well. They added it this week to my town, and it only shows up if I zoom out a bit. Which makes seeing what the actual surge amounts kind of difficult.


----------



## agtg

Nalnip said:


> Ya been having trouble with it as well. They added it this week to my town, and it only shows up if I zoom out a bit. Which makes seeing what the actual surge amounts kind of difficult.
> 
> View attachment 68299
> View attachment 68300


Yes, and isn't surge supposed to be an incentive for us? Why hide the incentive from the driver? More dopey Uber corporate ideas. If they weren't so corrupt, they'd already be out of business.


----------



## SunnySonya

I haven't seen a surge all week. 
I'm beginning to think they don't exist anymore.....


----------



## Lando74

Works fine on my iPhone but the android has to be zoomed way out. Also, the Android no longer shows what kind of request it is, no UberX, UberXL. Annoying as hell.


----------



## karma420

FalksGuy said:


> Hi. Anyone having difficulty seeing the new surge heat map on the partner app? I'm not seeing any at all even though I know that surges are on (using rider app)
> I'm on an iPhone 6. Did a complete reinstall with no improvement.
> Any suggestions on a setting that I may have incorrect?
> Wifi or Bluetooth on or off makes no difference. I've deleted and reinstalled partner app too.
> Sign me " FRUSTRATED IN NIAGARA REGION!!"


 They don't fix their app ever. I have to close and re open the app after every ride to see where the surging is. Insanely annoying


----------



## agtg

One reason they could be hiding surge: When you drive someone out of the surge area, and it looks like surge is gone, instead of deadheading back to the red you would be more likely to just pick someone up out there at base rates.


----------



## MUGATS

FalksGuy said:


> Hi. Anyone having difficulty seeing the new surge heat map on the partner app? I'm not seeing any at all even though I know that surges are on (using rider app)
> I'm on an iPhone 6. Did a complete reinstall with no improvement.
> Any suggestions on a setting that I may have incorrect?
> Wifi or Bluetooth on or off makes no difference. I've deleted and reinstalled partner app too.
> Sign me " FRUSTRATED IN NIAGARA REGION!!"


Hey man.... I'm in Hamilton. Same issue....the icon doesn't even show on my map. Went to uber office in Mississauga and they have No Clue! Support is useless as well. Haven't had surge since early October.

It's not the device...I've tried it on 4 different phones and tablets. All with the latest update.

My bro in law drives and if he logs on my phone, the surge shows. It's an issue with our accounts not the app


----------



## ShawnsUber

This has been happening to a lot of folks nationwide since Nov 3rd on iPhones. I haven't seen 1 surge in driver app yet on external apps I've seen it surge. 

Reported to Uber and they say it's a known issue bla bla. Reported it twice more and got same answer. I won't drive till it's fixed.


----------



## Dopesmoker

iPhone 6 running iOS 10.2 along with a Samsung Galaxy S4. 

Philadelphia logged in side by side. What in the world.


----------



## Shangsta

Dopesmoker said:


> iPhone 6 running iOS 10.2 along with a Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> Philadelphia logged in side by side. What in the world.


Latest ios update doesnt show surge. The next update will, you can use the previous version of the app that shows surge still


----------



## K-pax

I updated to the one today and it shows it now. I checked out early, but dang... for the Seattle folks, Des Moines, Auburn and Covington are doing well right now. Someone's making some money. Not me.  Even Uber driver's gotta drink sometime. lol


----------

